# What type of weather do you like?



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

What type of weather do you like?


----------



## Solitaire U (Aug 8, 2013)

Light, tranquil rain that falls steadily for hours at a time without a break in the clouds. 

I do not like heavy rain, rain that comes and goes, rain driven by high wind, or any type of rain accompanied by thunder and lightning. 

I prefer light grey rainclouds to dark grey/black. I enjoy seeing rain approach as a calmly advancing fog that eventually envelops the city in its protective, cleansing embrace.

Did not vote. Too many descriptive adjectives associated with the kind of rain I like, to be described in the single word 'rainy'.

SU


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Sunny. So tired of the rain.


----------



## Bluefireluv (Jun 17, 2013)

I like heavy rains...When I'm sleeping in :laughing:
Normally though, the Sun is way too harsh :S It's not fun to be trapped in the house just cause it's raining too. I love it best when it's so cooling and windy  There's still Sun, yeah, but it's not like Boom! *shines light of awesomeness* More like a warm glow :kitteh: Plus a small breeze. Ah, how nice~


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sunny's nice but it can't be too sunny or it'll get too hot. Something between 75 and 80 degrees would be nice.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

I prefer partially clouded; but, no rain. I find it rather relaxing, and very inspiring to do anything. At least to me.


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

Snow is my favourite, but that's not on the list, so I went with my second favourite: rainy

Favourite type of rain is the heavy kind, especially when I'm trying to go to sleep. Knocks me right out and I sleep like the dead.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

I like it when it transitions from complete sun to complete shade every couple minutes

Temperature around 27 degrees celcius


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Generally sunny but right before a storm can be fun.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Anything but bright, direct sunlight. 

Rain, snow, fog, storms of all kinds...



-ZDD


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

Heavy snow is my favorite type of weather. However, I chose my second favorite, mostly cloudy skies.


----------



## Miralci (Aug 26, 2013)

I think every kind of weather has it's charm. But when it comes to temperature I'm easily cold, so I love warm weather. Snow is cool too though, but not if I have to drive in it. And rainbows! I love rainbows!


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Don't care, keep the curtains closed.


----------



## Saki (Jun 10, 2013)

I prefer violent, heavy storms. Lots of wind, thunder, lighting, and rain.


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

I love sunny weather and storms. I hate clouds and drizzles. I get plenty of that here. This summer was an amazing one for me, because we had sunny weather for months straight (and a couple wildfires), temperatures in the 60s-70s, that perfect range, and we even had our first thunderstorm in 15 or so years.


----------



## araneae (Aug 28, 2013)

Cloudy.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I prefer 70 degrees and partially cloudy to shield direct sunlight as well as a slight breeze. Now, I guess it really depends on the season. I do love a good snowstorm. Snowmobiling and ATVing in the fresh snow is fun. So is drifting in my car in unplowed parking lots.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

I like partially clouded ,like sunny in the morning then clouds in the afternoon ,just perfect weather for me ,:wink:.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

I spent a week at a country inn in Peurto Rico 25 years ago. The daytim temps were about 85 max, nights about 60. It eas in the mountains, no flying insects, a showeralmost every afternoon. Bouganvillea climbed to the third story veranda, tropical blooms everywhere - yearround summer.
I understand it is muck everywhere on the carribean Islands. 
That is perfect weather to me.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Saki said:


> I prefer violent, heavy storms. Lots of wind, thunder, lighting, and rain.



Oh, yes! that for a break from balmy subtropical weather. Feel alive!


----------



## Hopesedge (Feb 10, 2014)

Dark and rainy with powerful winds of thunder. Makes me feel so comfortable and I hate heat.


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sunny for me. I love the beach. Summer makes me happy!


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

snail said:


> The only kind of weather I like is sunny. I don't like to be cold or wet even slightly, and I don't like it when everything is gray and gloomy. Unfortunately, I live near Seattle.


Want to switch places?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Hidden from Sight said:


> Want to switch places?


It depends. Where do you live?


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

I haven't had long bouts of gray skies since I was kid as I've lived in Florida most my life at this point, but I've generally liked that kind of setting best when it's happened. I find it and rain tranquil. I also like it when it gets "cold" (in quotes because Florida's cold is soooo mild compared to other places :tongue:.) Sooner or later in life I want to move farther up north with more weather variety because Florida's lack of bores me, lol. Lots of people here moan about rain, cloudiness, and our "cold" but I love it when it's gone for once.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Cloudy, sometimes it's just too bright for me to see.


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

snail said:


> It depends. Where do you live?


Southern Cali. The weather is cloudy and raining right now, but some of the high temps in January were equivalent to the summer temperatures. I think this is the first good storm we've had in about 8 months.


----------

